# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  बिजली उपकरण : विभिन्न जिज्ञासाएं

## Black Pearl

दोस्तों, हम हर रोज ही घरों में काफी सारी इलेक्ट्रिसिटी (बिजली) से सम्बंधित चीजों का उपयोग करते हैं, लेकिन कई बार हमें उसके बारे में जानने की इच्छा होती है कि ये काम कैसे करता है?
इसके अलावा भी बहुत सारे सवाल भी होते हैं इलेक्ट्रिसिटी (बिजली) या उस पर काम करने वाले उपकरणों को लेकर.

अब जो भी सवाल आपके मन में हो आप यहाँ पूछ सकते हैं.
इस सूत्र में कृष् जी और बड़े भैया (इलेक्ट्रोनिक्स विशेसग्य) के योगदान कि अपेक्षा करता हूँ.

----------


## Mr. laddi

*आप शुरू तो करो भाई*

----------


## av_13

मित्र ये बताओ कि एसी कैसे काम करती है?

----------


## badboy123455

*यार मुझे तो बताओ ये फेस क्या होते हे जिसे देखो 1 फेस आ रहा हे ,2फेस आ रहा हे 
अर्थिंग क्या होती हे*

----------


## Black Pearl

सबसे पहले तो आप सभी का धन्यवाद, कि आपकी इस सूत्र में रूचि है 

@av_13: जी AC और refrigerator साधारणतया electrical nahi mechanical machine मानी जाती है, इसीलिए आपने ये भी देखा होगा कि AC और refrigerator के लिए अलग से मेकेनिक होते हों

ac me बस पंखा और कोम्प्रेस्सेर बिजली से चलता है. बाकी सारी कार्य प्रणाली mechanical पर आधारित हैं, इसके काम करने का तरीका भी मैं आपको जल्दी ही बता दूँगा, उसके लिए मुझे ज्यादा टाइप करना होगा.

मैं समय निकल कर आपको साधारण शब्दों में जानकारी उपलब्ध करवाऊंगा... धन्यवाद..

----------


## Black Pearl

*




 Originally Posted by badboy123455


यार मुझे तो बताओ ये फेस क्या होते हे जिसे देखो 1 फेस आ रहा हे ,2फेस आ रहा हे 
अर्थिंग क्या होती हे 


badboy ji दरअसल distribution transformer(साधारण त्रंसफोर्मेर जिससे हमे सप्लाई मिलती है) ३ फेज ट्रांस्फोर्मेर होता है,

प्रत्येक फेज में बराबर वोल्टाज होती है, ideal case में.

अब आपने देखा होगा कि सामान्य supply में २,३,४,५, और कुछ बड़े शहरों में ६ तारें भी होती हैं.

जिनमे ३ तारें फेज की, १ अर्थिंग की, १ neutral, और १ स्ट्रीट लाईट के लिए होती है,

अब अगर आपके यहाँ सप्लाई में ३ तारें हैं तो इसका मतलब है कि २ फेज कि और एक neutral है,

किसी भी घरेलु supply में neutral जरूर होता है 

अब आपको connection के लिए एक फेज और एक neutral कि जरूरत होती है. आप दोनों फेज तारों में से किसी भी एक से connection ले सकते हैं.

अब ट्रांस्फोर्मेर में सुरक्षा के लिए fuse लगे होते हैं. कभी कभी शोर्ट सर्किट या ओवेर्लोद कि वजह से fuse उड़ जाता है, तो जिस फेज का फ्यूज उड़ गया है उसमे supply नहीं आती है, इसे कहा जाता है एक फेज नहीं आ रहा है.

इस स्तिथि में आप दुसरे फेज से supply ले सकते हैं.

अब बात आती है अर्थिंग की: अर्थिंग बिजली के झटके से सुरक्षा के लिए होती है,

आपने देखा होगा कि metal के विद्युत उपकरणों में, अर्थ वायर body से टच होती है.

कभी अगर किसी वजह से उपकरण की metal body में कर्रेंट आ जाये तो आपको करंट लगने से पहले वह अर्थ हो जाता है.
*

----------


## Black Pearl

ये बस सूत्र को अपडेट करने के लिए पूछ रहा हूँ.

क्या कोई बता सकता है कि थ्री पिन प्लुग में तीसरी, अर्थिंग वाली, पिन बड़ी और मोटी क्यों होती है??

----------


## badboy123455

*दोस्त सबसे पहले तो आपका धन्यवाद जो आपने मेरी डिमांड पर फेस क्या होता हे समझाया
थ्री पिन प्लुग में तीसरी, अर्थिंग वाली, पिन बड़ी और मोटी क्यों होती है?? अब इसे भी स्पस्ट करे धन्यवाद*

----------


## Rihan Hasan

> ये बस सूत्र को अपडेट करने के लिए पूछ रहा हूँ.
> 
> क्या कोई बता सकता है कि थ्री पिन प्लुग में तीसरी, अर्थिंग वाली, पिन बड़ी और मोटी क्यों होती है??


दोस्त पिन या कोई तार जितनी मोटी होगी उसका resistance  उतना कम होगा तथा करंट तेजी से फ्लो होगा इसीलिए अर्थिँग वाली पिन मोटी होती है। जब हम सोकेट मे प्लग लगाते हैँ तो सबसे पहले लम्बी पिन टच होती है इसीलिए अर्थिँग की पिन लम्बी तथा मोटी होती है।

----------


## Dark Rider

इस सूत्र की उपयोगिता है  है मित्र संदीप इसमें कुछ जान डाल दो

----------


## itsmine

िमत्र अगर आप जबाब िचत्र की सहायता से बताते तो बहुत अच्छा होता

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्रों इस विषेय के जानने वाले इस सूत्र को गतिशील बनाओ कोई ! अच्छी जानकारियां मिल सकती हैं!*

----------


## Black Pearl

कल या आज शाम को ही इसे अपडेट करूंगा।

----------


## The Master

> कल या आज शाम को ही इसे अपडेट करूंगा।


तो आज से आप खुरापात शुरु करेंगे । अच्छी बात है । कुछ पहेलिया भी दो मित्र । उसे भी आगे बढाओ ।


:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तो शायद इस सूत्र में आप लोगों की दिलचस्पी कम है फिर भी एक छोटी सी जानकारी आप लोगों के साथ बाँट लूँ। 

जहां लो वोल्टेज होती है वहाँ पर यह समस्या आती है कि सीएफ़एल या ट्यूबलाइट प्रकाशित होने में काफी देर लगते हैं। ऐसे में आप ट्यूबलाइट या सीएफ़एल का प्रकाशित होने वाला हिस्सा हाथ से पकड़ लें। अगर जलने लायक वोल्टेज होगी तो ये तुरंत प्रकाशित हो जाएगा।

----------


## Rated R

> [SIZE="2"
> जहां लो वोल्टेज होती है वहाँ पर यह समस्या आती है कि सीएफ़एल या ट्यूबलाइट प्रकाशित होने में काफी देर लगते हैं। ऐसे में आप ट्यूबलाइट या सीएफ़एल का प्रकाशित होने वाला हिस्सा हाथ से पकड़ लें। अगर जलने लायक वोल्टेज होगी तो ये तुरंत प्रकाशित हो जाएगा।
> [/SIZE]


हिस्सा ही पकड़  से टूट गया तो  .
CFL को तो हमेशा पीछे  से पकड़ने को कहा जाता है .

----------


## Black Pearl

> हिस्सा ही पकड़  से टूट गया तो  .
> CFL को तो हमेशा पीछे  से पकड़ने को कहा जाता है .


बिलकुल सही फरमाया आपने, लेकिन बस इतना पकड़ना है कि आपका हाथ स्पर्श हो जाये, ज़ोर से ना पकड़े।

----------


## Rated R

> बिलकुल सही फरमाया आपने, लेकिन बस इतना पकड़ना है कि आपका हाथ स्पर्श हो जाये, ज़ोर से ना पकड़े।


चलिए सूत्र को गति देते है !!

----------


## Rated R

सी.एफ.एल बनाम टयूबलाईट 

सी .एफ.एल या कम्पैक्ट फ्लोरिसेन्ट लैम्प एक प्रकार का फ्लोरिसेंट लैम्प है। इससे विद्युत उर्जा की बचत होती है और कम उर्जा से ही अपेक्षाकृत अधिक प्रकाश प्राप्त होता है। आजकल इनको इस प्रकार डिजाइन किया गया है कि बल्ब लगाने के लिये पहले से उपलब्ध साकेटों में इन्हें लगाया जा सकता है।



प्रदीप्त बत्ती या प्रदीप्त नलिका ( Tubelight ) या फ्लोरिसेण्ट लैम्प एक 'गैस-डिस्चार्ज बत्ती' (gas-discharge lamp) है जिसमें पारे के वाष्प को इक्साइट (excite) करने के लिये विद्युत विभव का उपयोग किया जाता है। यह समान मात्रा में प्रकाश पैदा करने के लिये साधारण बल्ब (इन्कैण्डिसेन्ट लैम्प) की तुलना में कम बिजली खाता है। किन्तु इन्का आकार बड़ा होता है, इन पर शुरुआत में अधिक पैसा खर्च करना पड़ता है तथा इनमें पारा मर्करी की एक सूक्ष्म मात्रा भी होती है जो पर्यावरण को नुकसान पहुँचाती है।

----------


## Rated R

परिणाम : 
सी.एफ.एल कम बिजिली खपत करता है और रौशनी भी अच्छी-खासी देता है . साथ ही बिजली  बिल भी  इसके प्रयोग से कम आती  है  .
इसलिए घरो में सी.एफ.एल का अधिक से अधिक प्रयोग होना चाहिए .

----------


## Rated R

किसी भी  बेट्री को ओवर-चार्ज करने से क्या होगा ?

*Li-Ion* लैपटॉप बेट्री  के अन्दर built-in controller चिप लगे होते है जो उन्हें ओवर-चार्ज होने से बचाते है .
*
lithium-based battery*  को कभी भी चार्ज में गरम नहीं होने देना चाहिए . अगर ये गरम हो जाती है , तो उस बेट्री या चार्जर को दोबारा इस्तेमाल नहीं करना चाहिए .
*
Lithium-ion battery*  को ओवर-चार्ज ( चौबीस घंटे से ज्यादा )  करने से उसमें खराबी आ जाती है .

----------


## Rated R

फ्रिज के अन्दर ठण्ड होती है पर उसकी सतह गरम क्यूँ  होती है ? 



फ्रिज के बाहर की गर्मी फ्रिज के सतह के पास लगे  एक हीट लूप से उत्पन्न  होती है . इस गर्मी की जरूरत फ्रिज के ऊपर मोइस्चर या फ्रोस्ट के जमने से बचाने के लिए होती है .  

The refrigerator exterior should feel warm in the area where the gaskets meet the frame. These areas are the mullion and cabinet flanges. This heat is generated by a heat loop located within the refrigerator walls near the gasket areas. This heat is necessary to keep moisture and frost from forming on the refrigerator exterior.

----------


## amrik08

kirpya sutar ko agee brayen mitar

----------


## manbhar

Bhai...:clap:Is vishay par surt prarambh karne ke liye apko bahut badhai.

Abhi Shuruat dhimi hai par accha sutr hai...
Ise thoda manoranjak banate hueaage badayen. Jatil shabd bolchal ke hi rakhen.
 Electrical & Electronics Gadgets/Appliances ke bare me silselevar topicwise janakari de. 
Ek series banaye jaise A to Z of Electricity etc. Daily update karen kuch na kuch.
Sath hi topic par article/pdf/ presentation uplabdh ho to uske bhi link pradan karen.
Apke sutr ko char chand lag jayenge. 
Hum apke sath hain.:salut:

----------


## Black Pearl

> Bhai...:clap:Is vishay par surt prarambh karne ke liye apko bahut badhai.
> 
> Abhi Shuruat dhimi hai par accha sutr hai...
> Ise thoda manoranjak banate hueaage badayen. Jatil shabd bolchal ke hi rakhen.
>  Electrical & Electronics Gadgets/Appliances ke bare me silselevar topicwise janakari de. 
> Ek series banaye jaise A to Z of Electricity etc. Daily update karen kuch na kuch.
> Sath hi topic par article/pdf/ presentation uplabdh ho to uske bhi link pradan karen.
> Apke sutr ko char chand lag jayenge. 
> Hum apke sath hain.:salut:


सूत्र पर आने व विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए धन्यवाद। लेकिन समय की कमी के कारण अब मैं ये सूत्र जार%

----------


## Black Pearl

सूत्र पर आने व विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए धन्यवाद। लेकिन समय की कमी के कारण अब मैं ये सूत्र नहीं संभाल सकता हूँ, कोई और मित्र इसे आगे बढ़ाना चाहता है तो स्वागत है।

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*वाह मित्र ....................................*

----------


## nirsha

मित्र एक जिज्ञासा हमारी भी है कि वोल्टेज  हमेशा 11 के गुणक में ही क्यो होते हें जैसे 220वॉल्ट ,440 वॉल्ट .......

----------


## surendra patel

mitra.... sutra banane ki badhae ho

mujhe bhi es vishay me kafi dilchspi hai...

mera saval  :  a.c  aur  d.c me kya fark hai ????????

----------


## surendra patel

black pearl bhai plzzzzzzzz yhora time nikalne ki koshish karo

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Sharma1989

मित्र टाइम तो ****hi ji के पास भी नहीं था

----------


## Rihan Hasan

> mitra.... sutra banane ki badhae ho
> 
> mujhe bhi es vishay me kafi dilchspi hai...
> 
> mera saval  :  a.c  aur  d.c me kya fark hai ????????


*AC और  DC में अंतर :-*
विद्युत (बिजली ) एक  प्रकार की उर्जा है, यह तो सभी जानते हैं, किन्तु ये वायर में प्रवाहित कैसे करती है यही उसकी प्रकर्ति पर निर्भर करता है की वो AC है या फिर DC ।
*DC के केस में वायर में प्रवाहित होने वाले इलेक्ट्रान एक ही दिशा में डायरेक्टली परवाह करते है इसीलिए इसे DC (Direct Current ) वोल्टेज कहते हैं ।*
*किन्तु AC के केस में इलेक्ट्रान एक दिशा में परवाह न होकर दो दिशाओं में परवाहित होते पॉजिटिव और नेगेटिव इस कारण एक wave cycle बनती है, जिसे sine wave कहते हैं।*
*इसी लिए AC में फ्रीक्वेंसी होती है जबकि DC में नहीं होती ।*
*इसी sine wave के द्वारा AC और DC में अंतर को प्रदर्शित किया जा सकता है।
**एकदिशिय परवाह के कारण ही DC को bettery में स्टोर किया जा सकता है, किन्तु AC को नहीं ।*

----------


## aladin

अति उत्तम सूत्र है

----------


## satya_anveshi

आप कहें तो सूत्र को कुछ और आगे बढ़ाएँ.........

----------


## gulabo

> आप कहें तो सूत्र को कुछ और आगे बढ़ाएँ.........


बढाईये जी !.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बढाईये जी !.........


तो पूछिए, आप कौनसी चीज के बारे में क्या जानना चाहती हैं।

----------


## biji pande

Led  लाईट क्या होती है क्या घरो में इसे सी ऍफ़ एल की जगह इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Led  लाईट क्या होती है क्या घरो में इसे सी ऍफ़ एल की जगह इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं


एल ई डी बेसिकली एक डायोड होता है जो ऊर्जा उत्सर्जन रोशनी के रूप में करता है इसलिए नाम हुआ लाइट इमिटिंग डायोड।
यह डीसी पर काम करता है और अमूमन कम रेटिंग (लो वोल्टेज 5, 10 वोल्ट) में उपलब्ध होता है और इसकी रोशनी भी बल्ब या सीएफेल की तरह चारों दिशाओं में लगभग समान नहीं फैलती और चूँकि लाइट का ओरिजिन पोइंट (उत्पत्ति स्थान) बहुत छोटा होता है इसलिए इसकी ओर देखने पर आँखों में लाइट चुभन पैदा करती है।
इस कारण पारंपरिक एलईडी को घर में उपयोग करने के लिए एक्स्ट्रा अरेंजमेंट करने पड़ते हैं। इसकी बजाय आजकल बाजार में विभिन्न कंपनियाँ जो एलईडी बल्ब बेच रही हैं उनका उपयोग करना सही रहता है।
थोड़ी महँगी होती हैं पर बिजली की खपत में उतनी ही इकोनॉमिकल भी......... :):

----------


## donsplender

मुझे एलईडी के बारे में और जानना है ! मसलन इलेक्ट्रॉनिक सर्कीट आदि में लगने वाली सामान्य एलईडी तो पता है और आसानी से उपलब्द्ध भी है पर बल्बों में, टार्चामें आदिमें लगने वाली ज्यादा रोशनी देने वाली एलईडीमें विशेक्या है ?मोबाईल आदि में आने वाली करेन्सी चेक करने में लगने वाली एलईडी क्या है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मुझे एलईडी के बारे में और जानना है ! मसलन इलेक्ट्रॉनिक सर्कीट आदि में लगने वाली सामान्य एलईडी तो पता है और आसानी से उपलब्द्ध भी है पर बल्बों में, टार्चामें आदिमें लगने वाली ज्यादा रोशनी देने वाली एलईडीमें विशेक्या है ?मोबाईल आदि में आने वाली करेन्सी चेक करने में लगने वाली एलईडी क्या है ?


टॉर्च में प्रयुक्त एलईडी का ऑपरेटिंग वोल्टेज ज्यादा होता है जैसे कि 5 वोल्ट और दूसरा यह कि यह आकार में थोड़ी बड़ी होती है ताकि ज्यादा रोशनी दे सके। यह भी आपको मार्केट में दस पंद्रह रुपए में मिल जाएगी। चूँकि सामान्य जगहों पर काम आने वाली एलईडीज केवल इंडिकेशन परपज के लिए होती है तो उनसे निकलने वाली रोशनी की मात्रा मायने नहीं रखती, केवल रंग मायने रखता है।
मोबाइल आदि में उपलब्ध करेंसि चेकर एलईडी की बनावट में फर्क होता है......... यह एलईडी उन सेमीकँडक्टर मेटेरियल से बनाई जाती है जो अल्ट्रावॉयलेट रोशनी उत्पन्न कर सके अथवा बैंगनी प्रकाश दे सके......... बस यही अंतर है।
वहीं एलईडी बल्ब में मेरे विचार से एक रेक्टिफायर लगा होता होगा और जो एलईडीज काम लिए जाते हैं वो हो सकता है 230 वोल्ट पर ऑपरेट होते हों......... इस बारे में जानकारी नहीं है।

----------


## donsplender

> टॉर्च में प्रयुक्त एलईडी का ऑपरेटिंग वोल्टेज ज्यादा होता है जैसे कि 5 वोल्ट और दूसरा यह कि यह आकार में थोड़ी बड़ी होती है ताकि ज्यादा रोशनी दे सके। यह भी आपको मार्केट में दस पंद्रह रुपए में मिल जाएगी। चूँकि सामान्य जगहों पर काम आने वाली एलईडीज केवल इंडिकेशन परपज के लिए होती है तो उनसे निकलने वाली रोशनी की मात्रा मायने नहीं रखती, केवल रंग मायने रखता है।
> मोबाइल आदि में उपलब्ध करेंसि चेकर एलईडी की बनावट में फर्क होता है......... यह एलईडी उन सेमीकँडक्टर मेटेरियल से बनाई जाती है जो अल्ट्रावॉयलेट रोशनी उत्पन्न कर सके अथवा बैंगनी प्रकाश दे सके......... बस यही अंतर है।
> वहीं एलईडी बल्ब में मेरे विचार से एक रेक्टिफायर लगा होता होगा और जो एलईडीज काम लिए जाते हैं वो हो सकता है 230 वोल्ट पर ऑपरेट होते हों......... इस बारे में जानकारी नहीं है।


नहीं एलईडी बल्ब में एलईडी तो वहीं कम वोल्ट वाले चमकदार प्रकाश देने वाले ही होते है वोल्टेज का समायोजन एलईडी की संख्या और उपयोग में आने वाले वोल्टेज को जोड (एलईडी श्रेणीक्रम मे जोडना)के 230 वोल्ट को इलेक्ट्रॉनिक सर्कीट द्वारा डाउन कर लिया जाता है !!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नहीं एलईडी बल्ब में एलईडी तो वहीं कम वोल्ट वाले चमकदार प्रकाश देने वाले ही होते है वोल्टेज का समायोजन एलईडी की संख्या और उपयोग में आने वाले वोल्टेज को जोड (एलईडी श्रेणीक्रम मे जोडना)के 230 वोल्ट को इलेक्ट्रॉनिक सर्कीट द्वारा डाउन कर लिया जाता है !!


यदि सीरीज कनेक्शन करेंगे तो सबसे अंत वाले एलईडी को सबसे कम वोल्टेज मिलेगा और सबसे पहली वाली को सबसे ज्यादा......... इससे अनइक्वल डिस्ट्रिब्यूशन होगा और इस कारण एक ही बल्ब में अलग अलग रेटिंग्स की एलइडी लगानी पड़ेगी.........
दूसरी ओर यदि आप पेरेलल में एलइडीज को कनेक्ट करते हैं तो सभी को इक्वल वोल्टेज तो मिलेगा पर वो होगा 230 वोल्ट ही, फिर 230 वोल्ट युटीलाइज कैसे होंगे??
इसलिए मैं समझता हूँ इस प्रकार के बल्ब में कोई रेक्टिफायर सर्किट जुड़ा होना चाहिए और काम आने वाली एलइडीज हाइ रेटिंग की होनी चाहिए।

----------


## donsplender

> यदि सीरीज कनेक्शन करेंगे तो सबसे अंत वाले एलईडी को सबसे कम वोल्टेज मिलेगा और सबसे पहली वाली को सबसे ज्यादा......... इससे अनइक्वल डिस्ट्रिब्यूशन होगा और इस कारण एक ही बल्ब में अलग अलग रेटिंग्स की एलइडी लगानी पड़ेगी.........
> दूसरी ओर यदि आप पेरेलल में एलइडीज को कनेक्ट करते हैं तो सभी को इक्वल वोल्टेज तो मिलेगा पर वो होगा 230 वोल्ट ही, फिर 230 वोल्ट युटीलाइज कैसे होंगे??
> इसलिए मैं समझता हूँ इस प्रकार के बल्ब में कोई रेक्टिफायर सर्किट जुड़ा होना चाहिए और काम आने वाली एलइडीज हाइ रेटिंग की होनी चाहिए।


सारीज में या पेरेलल ये कन्फर्म नहीं पर जैसे मोबाईल चार्जर में जैसे 230 वोल्ट का 4.5 वोल्ट डाउन हो जाता ठीक वैसा ही सर्कीट इसमें होता है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सारीज में या पेरेलल ये कन्फर्म नहीं पर जैसे मोबाईल चार्जर में जैसे 230 वोल्ट का 4.5 वोल्ट डाउन हो जाता ठीक वैसा ही सर्कीट इसमें होता है ।


चार्जर में तो स्टेपडाउन ट्रांसफॉर्मर लगा होता है.........


* कुल मिलाकर जोड़ बाकी भाग करके यह निष्कर्ष मैं देता हूँ कि एलईडी बल्ब में प्रायः एक से ज्यादा एलईडीज आपस में पेरेलल कनेक्टेड होती है, एक रेक्टीफायर सर्किट होता है और एक वोल्टेज रेगुलेटिंग आईसी होती होगी क्योंकि यदि इसमें ट्रांसफॉर्मर काम लिया तो इसका आकार काफी बढ़ जाएगा.........

----------


## RAM2205

*सामान्य ज्ञान बढ़ने के लिए अच्छा सूत्र है।*

----------

